
Ask HN: How to broadcast your desktop on linux? - xstartup
Workflow needed:<p>1. Drag a bounding box<p>2. Click start recording<p>3. Take the URL, let&#x27;s say my IP address + &#x2F;stream_key=blabla<p>4. Send the URL to a friend who just needs a browser with streaming support, and it plays like Youtube video plays without needing anything else!<p>On Windows, I use Join.me to achieve roughly this. But on Linux?<p>I don&#x27;t need Chrome Remote Desktop which needs installing an extension.<p>I think it can also be coupled with Webtorrent and can be used to serve large audience without needing very high upload speed!?!
======
billconan
why don't you use twitch or youtube live streaming, and a streaming tool like
this [https://obsproject.com](https://obsproject.com)

not sure about twitch, I think youtube streaming can be private?

~~~
xstartup
But why we need youtube or twitch?

I don't want them to record my private activities which I might be willing to
share with some other person.

